# Pearl Betta?



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just picked up a new betta over the weekend. He was described as a "white pearl". Is there a color like that? It really doesn't make much difference, I think he's pretty either way. I have trouble getting my phone to upload pics, or I would put one up. Just wanted to know if anyone has any pictures that I could compare with till I can get some decent ones of the new boy. I'm calling him "Opal" because of the pink and blue on his fins and the light pink sheen on his body. He was pretty much pale white at the store till I fixed his tank with a background, plants and a vase to hide in. His colors are coming out nicely now. I really didn't need another betta, but I had an empty 3 gallon tank. Sometimes I see one just too pretty to pass up. Guess we all have that problem sometimes...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sort of like this? It's one of my girls Aurora, she's got white iridescence over her scales.









You can see where the "pearl" color starts on her back here a little more.









Or like one of the two males bellow? The first is a cellophane VT with white iridescence over the scales and in the tail then the second is a white Opaque male PK.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

The 1st 2 pictures didn't come through. Aurora sounds like a good name for the colors of mine. Opal is more of a female name, not that he cares. Just long as he is fed, and is taken care of, is his only concern in his life. Even my husband is paying a little attention to the new boy. He is not a fish person, normally. Nice to get a little support from the other half for a change.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like the cellophane, haven't seen any like that at pet supplies plus. The opaque white is something I haven't found locally either. Nice looking boys.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The boy's were from google images, none of my own unfortunately ;-)

Here are the two links to my pictures, maybe you can just follow them to see my girl.
First pic:
https://imageshack.com/i/2hjgutj

and second:
https://imageshack.com/i/g9975bj


----------

